# Star Metal and True undercounter refrigeration - opinions appreciated



## josephmartins (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on Star Metal worktop/undercounter fridges? My main concern is serviceability. 

I have an opportunity to buy a Star Metal RCS-10 two door in great shape for just a couple hundred but I couldn't seem to find any info about it online. Specs would be nice. I saw some references in Google to Glenco/StarMetal for gaskets and other parts but that's about it.

My other option is a True TWT-48.

Any insight or links to resources would be appreciated.

Kind regards,

Joe


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

In my experience, "used refrigeration equipment" is expensive, regardless as to the price!

Now, there ARE exceptions, but they are few and far between. Before buying, I would have the equipment gone over by someone "I" trust and that knows refrigeration equipment!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

In my restaurant I had 3 different brands of refrigerators, none were uncounter, but at any rate I liked True the best and had the least problems with them. True was the brand I bought when purchasing additional equipment.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Buying a used fridge is like buying an older used car....

It's O.K. if you have a newer "regular" car, and are handy in the garage.

If you have to rely on a used fridge it can be risky.  Bear in mind most refrig guys charge upwards of $70 per hour PLUS truck fee, PLUS parts---assuming they have the parts....

I'd really, really suggest buying new,or if you can get it, at least a 6 mth warranty on used


----------



## josephmartins (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you all for taking time to respond.

I should have been clearer. This would just be used for overflow. Always seem to need a bit more cooling capacity but floor space is tight so I figured undercounter would be ideal. It seems the consensus is buy new or used with a warranty...better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Actually in my experience there is very little that can wrong with refrigeration other than the thermostat, which is a fairly simple inexpensive repair. So as long as it was running fine, I wouldn't have a problem buying used. Especially in this economy with places shutting down right and left there are lots of units out there that are fairly new and just like a car, the minute a new refrigerator goes out the door, the resale price drops dramatically.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh dear...

Cheflayne, youtake your left hand and  pat  your right shoulder, you have been very lucky so far.

Acidic items like tomaotes, salad dressings, pickles, and especialy yeast and yeast risen doughs are very corrosive on the coil.  I've had to replace several coils in several pieces in various kitchens because of this.

If the used fridge is a smaller plug-in and shared a 15 amp circuit with something else, the odds are that the compressor is compromised.  Every time the compressor starts up it draws maximum amperage, and if this isn't available, it puts a strain on the motor and bearings,it will dramatically shorten the compressor life.

Same goes for fluff/crud plugging up the radiatior coil, compressor can't cool down fast enough and so it runs longer.

Ditto for lousy seals on the door.

If the fridge has been sitting unplugged for a few months, the gas tends to settle in the low areas and will start to corrode the lines and coil.

And on and and on on and on and on...........

DAMHIKT...............................................................


----------

